# Electric vehicle charging station



## mjesse (Aug 30, 2011)

For the electrical gurus.

Is it reasonable to request that a readily accessible disconnecting means be provided for a 40A 240V bollard mounted EVCS.

2008 NEC 625.23 only requires the disconnect if more than 60A or 150V to ground.

As a worst case scenario, I am imagining a vehicle taking out the bollard and exposing the live wires. Proposed location is at the curb, 8 feet away from the building wall. IMO, it seems like a disconnect at the building wall is reasonable.

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Dr. J (Aug 30, 2011)

You answered your own question.  Disconnect required if more than 60A OR 150V.  240 is more than 150 - thus disconnect.


----------



## mjesse (Aug 30, 2011)

Dr. J said:
			
		

> You answered your own question.  Disconnect required if more than 60A OR 150V.  240 is more than 150 - thus disconnect.


I may be mis-interpreting (I'm no electrician) but I thought a 120/240 service was considered as 120V to ground. ops


----------



## Msradell (Aug 30, 2011)

mjesse said:
			
		

> I may be mis-interpreting (I'm no electrician) but I thought a 120/240 service was considered as 120V to ground. ops


 That's my interpretation also, it's only 240 volts between phases so it wouldn't be required by code to have one.  I do agree with your opinion that in this situation it certainly would be a positive move to have one.  Is it going to be on GFCI breaker since it is an outside application?  If it's on one the hazard risk would be considerably lower.


----------

